# Spring/Summer Softball League in Surrey



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Is anyone interested in playing on our team this year???


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

hey man, me and my girl would be in.... neither of us have ever really played comptetitively and i'm not sure if either of us are any good, but we'd love to come out an play! 

let me know the details


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome!..dude you will not regret it. we have a pretty good team. 

games are every sunday, sometimes all day. 9am Starts, break, then 2 games back to back. 

there is also a couple times that we play 6 games in a weekend. Sore is all i can say.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

sundays are perfect! looking forward to it man. let me know as you get more details!


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

I am also interested in playing, its been a couple years but I love the game. Let me know if you still need more players.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

alright this is great. we need to have 6 guys and 4 girls, but obviously more the better


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Where abouts are the games? I am assuming they aren't always at the same field?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

2 fields actually
near the patullo bridge


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

awesome... there's a rub and tug right down the street! hahahaha just kidding


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hahaha, it will be fun that's for sure. i just cant wait to smash the ball


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Kinda stocked, the last team I played for out here all they wanted to do is drink... ya that's fun and all but you shouldn't drink so much you cant run the bases.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

grizadams_7mm said:


> Kinda stocked, the last team I played for out here all they wanted to do is drink... ya that's fun and all but you shouldn't drink so much you cant run the bases.


oh man, i don't think me and you are going to get along to much lol

just kidding, this is going to be great, me and shem (my girl) have been looking for something active to get into and softball is always fun


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

It should be fun. I don't mind drinking and playing but there is a line... if you run to second and forget about first I think your to drunk to play  We lost every game by mercy rule, I ended up just quitting. I miss snagging line drives, always fun to rob some one of a good hit :bigsmile:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

oh yeah it's been a long time since i've been on a field, in fact, i think i'm going to have to go buy a glove! I havn't seen mine in a loooooooong time


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

wonder if we could make this an unofficial BCA team...


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

i think we need more than just a few volunteers to help fill Bens team before we completely take over! lol


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

I think we can do it, a bunch of fishy ball players... lol 
How many are sighned up Ben


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well i think with the addition of you three , being mike & gf & yourself, i also have 2 other ladies that want to play and a friend of mine. so if everyone is for sure,sure sure that they are going to play, we should have our team filled now. Awesome!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

what's the team name? 
what are the fee's involved? 
When do we meet a at a bar to discuss tactics?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well my friend Nicole, her bf is sponsoring us. so we all have to come up with a new name. and we are all getting new jerseys. the other details we must discuss over the phone or yea we need to go to a bar or whatever for sure.

so get your number choices in.. ..#21 is taken


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

ok i'll take 25, i'll have to talk to shem to see what she wants

as for a name... well that will take some thought, hmmmmm....


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

don't suppose any one would vote for The Maple Leafs eh?


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

LOL ya right mike, how about the stamps or the flames  ill take #14 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

hey just talked to Shem... she would like #4


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

grizadams_7mm said:


> LOL ya right mike, how about the stamps or the flames  ill take #14
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


ya didn't think that would go over well


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

It's ok we are surrounded by people who hate our teams. Shannon said she is willing to be a spare bit she sucks lol least she is honest 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ok there is an update.

the manager of the team will be making a facebook group page. we need you guys to join in. there is a fundraiser coming up and we need all who is involved to come out and show support and invite as many ppl as you like


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

ok well just put up a link to the group and we'll get on there!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

join the group called Spring ball 2012


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Log In | Facebook


----------

